# Bumpy Country Road Rag Rug



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

I have made a few different rag rugs since I posted last. (A circle and a square) Now I have completed the Bumpy Country Road Rag Rug. It is my favorite so far and very different than any other rag rug I have seen. I wanted to share it with you and hope some of you might enjoy seeing it. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFlK-ILOESU[/ame]


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That was great...love the pattern!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Great video, as always. 
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't watch the video but the rug is wonderful! Great job!


----------

